
New PrestoDB GitHub home - bsg75
https://github.com/prestosql/presto/wiki/Migration
======
bsg75
Seems to have generated some confusion in their Slack channels as the original
FaceBook repos still are in place:
[https://github.com/prestodb](https://github.com/prestodb)

